# Whacker (noun):



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2005)

Whacker (noun): Any EMT, Firefighter, Rescue Worker who enjoys his job simply for the pleasure of: 
A. Hearing their own voice on the radio 
B. Using lights and sirens on the ambulance/fire truck
C. Using lights and sirens on their personal vehicle 
D. A life time subscription to Galls because of the sheer amount of stuff ordered from them
E. Having more stuff on their work belt then Batman
F. Only showing up (whether they were dispatched or not) for the 'good calls'(car rollovers, structure fires, High angle rescues)
G. once in while having patient contact
H. Wearing anything that has their fire company on it so they can get 50% off in stores or food 
I. Wearing their Class A uniforms to parades and to public events
J. Driving around with a bumper sticker that says... "My wife said ‘if I go to the fire house one more time I'm going to leave you'...boy I'm going to miss her..."
K. Taking their lunch break and going to the fire house
J. Calling their favorite Rig or engine "my baby"
L. Sneaking out of their house at 2:30 in the morning so they can go wax their "BABY"
M. Having pictures at work of their "BABY" and keeping the pictures of their real children at home
N. Having at least one room full of Fire and EMS stuff
O. When on vacation visiting the local Fire and EMS departments


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 13 2005, 03:42 AM
> * O. When on vacation visiting the local Fire and EMS departments *


 So - Quick whacker test - Wh knows who Reedy creek FD is?????



Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 14, 2005)

Been there, done that... Disney Land, Orlando Florida. There was a convention in florida that my father attended, and we got a "behind the scenes, backlot" tour of the park-really cool! I love that 6x6 aerial they have that can drive into the swamp w/ the floatation things for getting people off the high rides.

I can't spell..


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 15, 2005)

My husband works for Disney, not too far from Reedy Creek.  I applied for a dispatch job there along time ago...


----------



## Jon (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 14 2005, 11:43 PM
> * Been there, done that... Disney Land, Orlando Florida. There was a convention in florida that my father attended, and we got a "behind the scenes, backlot" tour of the park-really cool! I love that 6x6 aerial they have that can drive into the swamp w/ the floatation things for getting people off the high rides.
> 
> I can't spell..   *


 Yeah - Pretty cool.... They told me that they can go ANYWHERE along the monorail track for a rescue....Really neat, but how many other places have monorail+swamp???


----------



## Summit (Mar 19, 2005)

So then what is a Ricky Rescue?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Mar 19 2005, 12:39 AM
> * So then what is a Ricky Rescue? *


 A cousin to Rescue Randy, son of Resusi-Anne, Brother of Resusi-Andy, father of Resusi-Baby... His wife was just a torso & head, and while in the process of being resuscitated, some rookie pushed too hard and her head popped off. Most unfortunate. 

Am I right?  :blink:


----------



## Summit (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Mar 19 2005, 12:39 AM
> * So then what is a Ricky Rescue? *


 I'm still unclear, but it's either the sarcastic term the medics the next county over have for some of the resort security EMTs and some of the vFF/EMTs who haven't touched a patient in 6 months, but run with all the toys, "know everything there is to know," and now wants to start a line on your patient. 

Basically the not-team palyer knowitall wannabe EMT.


----------



## runindash05 (Mar 19, 2005)

Reedy Creek....when i worked in entertainment at disney, we saw them a lot.  Harder then "heck" to get a job there though......who doesn't want the perks of disney and a not half bad schedule?


----------



## cbdemt (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8+Mar 19 2005, 02:35 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Blueeighty8 @ Mar 19 2005, 02:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Summit_@Mar 19 2005, 12:39 AM
> * So then what is a Ricky Rescue? *


A cousin to Rescue Randy, son of Resusi-Anne, Brother of Resusi-Andy, father of Resusi-Baby... His wife was just a torso & head, and while in the process of being resuscitated, some rookie pushed too hard and her head popped off. Most unfortunate. 

Am I right?  :blink:     [/b][/quote]
 LMAO!!!


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit+Mar 19 2005, 01:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Summit @ Mar 19 2005, 01:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Summit_@Mar 19 2005, 12:39 AM
> * So then what is a Ricky Rescue? *


~sarcastic term the medics the next county over have for some of the resort security EMTs and some of the vFF/EMTs who haven't touched a patient in 6 months, but run with all the toys, "know everything there is to know," and now wants to start a line on your patient. 

Basically the not-team palyer knowitall wannabe EMT. [/b][/quote]
 Pretty Much.

Other definition is anyone with a Sam Browne Belt with an ambulance on it (Scope, B/P Cuff, SpO2, 4x4's trauma dressings, and mutiple trauma sheers to start)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Mar 22 2005, 10:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Mar 22 2005, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty Much.

Other definition is anyone with a Sam Browne Belt with an ambulance on it (Scope, B/P Cuff, SpO2, 4x4's trauma dressings, and mutiple trauma sheers to start) [/b][/quote]
 Damn! I'll have to get one of those..


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Mar 24, 2005)

> *A cousin to Rescue Randy, son of Resusi-Anne, Brother of Resusi-Andy, father of Resusi-Baby... His wife was just a torso & head, and while in the process of being resuscitated, some rookie pushed too hard and her head popped off. Most unfortunate. *



You forgot Resusi-annie's husband Choking Charlie!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodNGlory02_@Mar 24 2005, 12:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He was taken to a Red Cross class, and the students just couldn't grasp the concept and he died...

It was the first time a family member could not be resuscitated.

The Resusi Family is devistated.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Mar 24 2005, 11:05 PM
> * It was the first time a family member could not be resuscitated.
> 
> The Resusi Family is devistated. *


Are you sure this is the first time? I know a couple didnt make it from my CPR class alone... and resusi-baby has obviously gotten shaken baby sydrome from people who havent mastered the switch between back blows and chest thrusts.


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Mar 25 2005, 12:29 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Mar 25 2005, 12:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Mar 24 2005, 11:05 PM
> * It was the first time a family member could not be resuscitated.
> 
> The Resusi Family is devistated. *


Are you sure this is the first time? I know a couple didnt make it from my CPR class alone... and resusi-baby has obviously gotten shaken baby sydrome from people who havent mastered the switch between back blows and chest thrusts. [/b][/quote]
 And you should see my schools ALS megacode dude. He lost his head yesterday.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 25, 2005)

We lost our resusi-baby in our lab class, but my partner & I performed surgery on her and she's better now.


----------

